# Visiting Pompano and Miami beach this weekend



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Hey fella's, I'll be visiting Pompano and Miami beach this weekend from Sat-Tues to do some surf and in shore fishing. I really don't know the first thing about fishing FL and have limited knowledge after doing some research. I figured talking to the locals would be my best bet. I'm looking for any helpful information possible to help me along the way. 

I currently fish my home town salt waters looking for Stripers, Bluefish, Red Drum etc. on both bottom rigs and lures depending on where I'm fishing, piers, surf, inlets etc. My main questions are what fish are running, good spots to try and what baits/lures are being used? Buddy and I are willing to make a drive to get to certain spots so post any within a 2-3 hour drive. If its tempting enough, we will make it out there.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't overlook Anglin's Pier in Ft. Lauderdale. You have PM.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Try the inlets for snook. Fish them like you would stripers with a bucktail or a live bait like a pinfish or mullet.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Where will you be staying, and what are you planning to do other than fishing?

First, forget fishing Miami Beach. There is no where to do it on Miami Beach, and other good local spots might require more effort than it's worth.

There are several good piers in Dania, Ft. Lauderdale and Pompano/Deerfield.

Going farther north is the Juno pier, and almost any beach from Jupiter north to Ft. Pierce will offer excellent surf fishing without driving more than 2 hours.

Mullet are running now, and with them blues, jacks, snook, some tarpon, sharks and barracudas. Reds, snook, tarpon and trout are on the flats and Intracoastal, and the bridges and jetties will hold snapper and maybe some grouper.

For something really different, you might want to try fishing for peacock bass in the local canals and lakes. The fish are everywhere and are very accessible. They are aggresive fighters and lots of fun on light tackle. 

A 6-7ft fast action rod, light spinner or baitcaster and 8-12lb line and you are in business. Buy live shiners locally and freeline them or fish them under a float. You will be highly entertained.

You will need to get a Florida saltwater and/or freshwater fishing license unless you are a Floida resident and can prove it. FWC does check the fishing spots and they are not very forgiving of unlicensed non-residents.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Crberus(like always) hit the nail on the head!Juno is probably your best bet, snook, tarpon cuda and sharks should be in abundance, so far that is my favorite pier! Danias pier is good for macks and jacks and stuff but if your with a family or are looking for a quite, calm and fishful environment where everybody is very friendly then dont even think of dania,; juno is for you! As far as bait goes, you will not need anyting other than a few sabiki rigs, the best bait is the one thats there and trust me theres lots of it!


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, good info. I'd like to see some clear waters as well, I've never fished or even seen clear water before. I've always wanted to "fish the flats", ha. Anything near by? 

Snookmook, got your PM. Thanks!

Emanuel, any particular inlets you care to share? What color bucktails are working? I assume the color will vary from what we use in Northern VA.

Cerberus, We will be staying in the Pompano beach area. Our trip is basically dedicated to fishing. I didn't think Miami would be very inviting for fisherman, but I would like to check it out since I've never been. Do you have some bridges and inlets you prefer? VA, MD and DC are not very forgiving for licenses either. 

Inshoreangler95, thanks for the heads up. 

Last but not least, is there a reputable, favored tackle/bait shop within the area we're staying? Thanks for the replies guys, your help is appreciated.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

s14turbo said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, good info. I'd like to see some clear waters as well, I've never fished or even seen clear water before. I've always wanted to "fish the flats", ha. Anything near by?


Not really any "flats" in the Pompano area. Gotta go north to the Indian River area in northern Palm Beach County, Martin & St. Lucie Counties, or south Miami in the Key Biscayne/ Matheson Hammock area. All offer awesome opportunities for snook, reds (north), bonefish (south) and maybe tarpon.



s14turbo said:


> What color bucktails are working? I assume the color will vary from what we use in Northern VA.


The snook experts (anyone who ever hooked a snook) favor the Redtail Hawk jigs, sometimes called flairtail hawks. The classic white and yellow are good, and the copper colored ones for redfish.



s14turbo said:


> Cerberus, We will be staying in the Pompano beach area. Our trip is basically dedicated to fishing. I didn't think Miami would be very inviting for fisherman, but I would like to check it out since I've never been.


Miami is a very inviting place for fishermen, depending on what you might be fishing for. South Beach is a good place to start. 



s14turbo said:


> Do you have some bridges and inlets you prefer?


Near Pompano is the Hillsboro Inlet and their are a few good beach accesses on either side of it. Farther north are th Jupiter, St. Lucie and Ft. Pierce inlets with excellent fishing. 



s14turbo said:


> Last but not least, is there a reputable, favored tackle/bait shop within the area we're staying? Thanks for the replies guys, your help is appreciated


Atlantic Bait & Tackle in Pompano on Atlantic Boulevard are good guys with excellent local knowledge. You might want to call them before you come down.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I second Atlantic Bait and Tackle. Great shop and great people working there. They are the ones who told me about Tom at Anglin's Pier and the Boatless folk.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Great info guys, thanks again. Any other info would be appreciated, maybe we'll see some of you down there.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

S14 - give Anglins a shot. The mullet are running through now and the macs and blues have been pretty hot. Anglins is also very kid friendly if you're bringing your family.

I live in the area - PM me if you have any specific Q's.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Rob, I'm sure I'll have more questions. 

Heres one, should I be worried with the forcast for the next 10 days? Scattered thunderstorms for the next week! I assume this is somewhat of a "normal" thing down there?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Scattered thunderstorms is pretty much an everyday thing in South Florida from May to November. Don't worry about it, just don't expose yourself to lightning. That's really the only thing to watch out for.

Unless they say it's gonna be raining all day, I would just plan on fishing as much as you want.

Remember this though, all day rains mean no lighting and usually are very productive days if you're dressed for the occasion.

I moved down from Jersey to Pompano Beach/North Lauderdale when I was eleven and fished Pompano Pier, Deerfield Pier, and Anglin's Pier on a regular basis from ages 12-19.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

I plan on fishing day and night. If it rains I'll be the guy in the nude.

Cheers!


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

s14turbo said:


> Thanks Rob, I'm sure I'll have more questions.
> 
> Heres one, should I be worried with the forcast for the next 10 days? Scattered thunderstorms for the next week! I assume this is somewhat of a "normal" thing down there?


IT rains daily. Bring some light rain gear, or just get wet. It is still VERY warm here.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Rob, brings up a good point. Getting wet from rain down here when it's warm is no sweat. Hell, it actually cools you off and is refreshing. 

It's been a rare fishing trip down here where I've been rained on and actually got cold and miserable. It' just doesn't happen very often. It takes years for that to happen, but like anything, it eventually does happen. That's why I'm always prepared with good rain gear and a change of clothes.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*So...*

...how did you make out????????


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

We made out ok. Fishing was really slow though and big, long lasting storms rolled through almost every day and lots of locals were complaining about the "canal water". We'll make another trip down soon enough. We caught a lot of blues, which we have up here, lots of Jacks, Grunts, 2 Nurse Sharks and a few other species.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

S14 - never did hear a report of a nude fisherman though.... We sure have had enough rain the past few weeks....
In just a couple of weeks, the weather turns dry and cool and stays that way through March or so....


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Well, there was a lot of kids around so I didnt go naked but was soping wet head to toe haha. Sounds like we'll have to make another trip in a couple weeks. I'd like to see the actual SUNNY side of Florida. Thanks again for a help fella's.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Thundertstorms are a part of the game in Fl...just gotta learn to expect it and enjoy


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Scattered thunderstorms weren't the problem, I expected that. It was the canal waters being emptied into the water just north of Ft. Lauderdale from so much rain. Those waters headed south bringing lots of fresh water into the mix and the color went from light blue to dark brown over the first night. We'll get em next time!


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

jhmorgan said:


> Thundertstorms are a part of the game in Fl...just gotta learn to expect it and enjoy


Yeah - unfortunately we had been through a very wet spell just before S14 arrived, and it continued while he was here.

monsoon like conditions for a week. Very odd for down here.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

rob762 said:


> Yeah - unfortunately we had been through a very wet spell just before S14 arrived, and it continued while he was here.
> 
> monsoon like conditions for a week. Very odd for down here.


That's why I told them to try fishing the canals for peacocks. With the spillways open and moving water they stood a good chance at pea's on one side and snook or even tarpon on the other.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Understandable. Everytime we head to Flamingo it seems that a hurricane/monsoon decides to hit us upside the head. Never matters what time of year we head south, skies open up anyways. If that was your first time down in that area, next time youll have a better grasp of how to find the fish. Even when the water is in a state of flux and fresh is being infused, the fish can still be found. But you are asking questions and being observant, so I would say you are on the path to glory..


----------



## MiamiLaw (Nov 6, 2008)

I hooked into a good snook last weekend at Dania Pier. There were also Macks, some keeper Mangroves, and blues. I saw very little bait though, I'm hoping that changes this weekend.


----------

